# vsa and dmx led lighting



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what help you need but here are the values you need to program the events in VSA. If you have anymore questions, please keep asking. That's what I did when I first started with this  

OK, Channel 1 on the LED controls Dimmer/blackout/strobe. Here's the values to get the different features on your DMX light:


*DMX Channel Values*​ 

*Channel 1: Shutter/Strobe/Dimmer*
000 - 001: Blackout 
002 - 127: Strobe: Slow > Fast
128 - 255: Intensity: 0% > 100%​ 
*Channel 2: Red* 
000 - 255: 0 > 100%​ 
*Channel 3: Green*
000 - 255: 0 > 100%​ 
*Channel 4: Blue*​000 - 255: 0 > 100%


----------



## mark_mco (Oct 16, 2007)

You need to set up 4 separate devices - all of them DMX dimmers. Name them something like light1-shutter, light1-red, light1-green, light1-blue (same for second fixture except "light2-"). Rember to subtract 1 from the actual DMX values when setting them in VSA. As Terra shows in her post, you use the shutter channel to set the strobe rate or overall output level. Then adjust the other 3 channels to achieve the desired color/brightness. 
What is the manufacturer/model of the DMX light? Some units like the Chauvet LEDSplash Jr. (which I own) have the first DMX address reserved so the shutter is actually the second channel in the unit. So if you were to set the base DMX address of the unit using the DIP switches to 20, the channels would be as follows:
DMX___Function___VSA
20 ----- Reserved --- N/A
21 ----- Shutter ------ 20
22 ----- Red ---------- 21
23 ----- Green ------- 22
24 ----- Blue --------- 23
You'll notice that if your lights uses this addressing scheme, it actually negates the address correction required for VSA since you are basically adding one for the light, then subtracting for VSA. Hopefully this didn't confuse you more than help you. Just wanted you to be aware of this aspect and I'm not sure if all RGB LED lamps have this feature.

Mark


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

i selected dmx relay i wasnt worried about fade options 


channel 1 depending on the setting you have it on tells it to strobe full on, dim or off when you set it up 

you want to select dmx relay then make default 255 on channel 1

then you should be able to use vsa routine to turn led channels 2,3,4 on and off you wont have the dim feature but this will help you get started and understand the dmx light you have a little better 

i can visualize it better than i can tell you

its 1 in the morning and im tired hope everything come out right 


goodnight


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

You learn something new every day. I found a program that will take a lot of the experimentation out of getting your dmx lights colors and effects in VSA. Since VSA doesn't show you a live representation of your settings, you have to lay down samples and see what it does. This program will allow you to see "live" what different settings will do. Then you an apply those settings to the events you set up within VSA. 

Here is the thread where I posed more detail.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/89209-previewing-vsa-dmx-settings.html


----------

